# Time between heats/seasons



## fullscale (May 26, 2012)

Hello. Our bitch had her first heat at 11months old,second 7 months later, third 9 months later.
Does any one from experience know if she will settle into a pattern now 9? Or back to 7 or different.
Trying to organise life but may be wait and see.
Are there any tricks to bring them on early.

Thanks


----------



## mlg1900 (Jun 12, 2013)

I do not have an answer, but this is very interesting to know because all that I read just said the heats would be six months apart. We had our first heat in November and have been planning on seeing a second heat in May. Someone else had mentioned to me that it goes according to the seasons, spring and fall. Now I am curious!

Can't wait to see some other responses.


----------



## mlg1900 (Jun 12, 2013)

Well, noticed this post didn't have any follow up answer. Just wanted to say that Ginger has started her third heat cycle. 1 week shy of 6 months mark. So her heat start dates were Nov 10,2013, and May 31, 2014, and Nov 24,2014. Would love to hear any other input other female owners have figured out!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Scout's second was 6 months later, but then it lasted almost 4 weeks (3 is normal) and never seemed to move past the first stage. She got the all clear from the vet, but it had me worried. 

Fullscale, did she have her third yet?


----------

